# My First Post



## AmorousWarrior (Jul 6, 2010)

I wasn't going to post anything but I figured I may as well start sometime. I'm here because I'm obviously having some difficulty with the lack of intimacy in my marriage. I'm not going to get into details just yet. I think that I need to read a bit more about the problems that others are having. Maybe in that I can find some ideas to try on my own first. 
I will say that I definately have realized how many people are having problems just like me. You hear people say that, "You're not the only one." But you don't believe it until you read it. 
So I just want to say that hopefully I will learn a bit more about myself and how I can become a better husband. Maybe I'll learn that I'm just being selfish, or maybe that I'm making excuses for her and I don't want to see what's right in front of my face.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome to TAM Amorous. I hope you find what you are looking for


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I love your name! Feel free to express "your" story.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

you have alot of company


----------



## AmorousWarrior (Jul 6, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I love your name! Feel free to express "your" story.


You too. You know what they say about great minds. 

Thanks for all the support guys.


----------



## housefullofmen (Jul 9, 2010)

I am new here too, and thanks for replying to my thread! I spent a few hours just reading yesterday before I posted, there were a lot of similar issues, this forum is great!


----------



## AmorousWarrior (Jul 6, 2010)

Anytime. 
I've read quite a bit too and I don't know if I've really found solutions, but I have realized that we are not the only ones with problems. I almost feel foolish though posting about the same issue because I'll probably get the same responses that I've already read.


----------



## housefullofmen (Jul 9, 2010)

Our problems may be the same, but we all have different personalities...chances are somebody will identify with one of us! Thank you so much for your responses, I truly appreciate them.


----------



## AmorousWarrior (Jul 6, 2010)

You're very welcome. I feel like we all have our issues and if one of us can work through them then everyone will feel a sense of accomplishment.


----------

